#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Ask For Advice >  >  Planning to Upgrade Apache RTR 200 4V - Should I go with KTM Duke Or Dominar ?

## Beacon

As title said, I own Apache RTR 200 4V and its giving the best top speed as maximum 148KM/PH which is absolutely fine for a bike that has 20.7 bhp horse power and 9000 rpm. But, I heard good news about dominor and KTM Duke naked! Looking at the specifications, Dominor 400 looks promising 35 bhp at 8000 rpm with 6 gears.

Anyone tried Dominor 400 or KTM duke 200 Naked? if so please share your experience below.

----------

